

Engineering project - VaibhavZ

I wonder how important is the academic project of final semester of engineering in India. Do the companies even take a look at that or its just for the sake of academics?
======
dont
Depends on what kind of companies you want to work for.

I don't think that the infosys's of the world care very much.

However if you do something cool - most product companies will definitely
treat that as a plus - the benefit that you'll get will vary from being
preferentially interviewed to being hired outright for your project. However,
this requires your project to be something significant and in the general line
of business of the company.

That said, I would argue that you should do this project for your own benefit
and not for the college's or your future employer's. Pick a reasonably
difficult project and the amount that you'll learn would be way more than
you've learnt in 4 years of engineering school.

I highly recommend contributing a module to an open-source project as an
option

~~~
VaibhavZ
Thanks. The plan of contributing module for android was strictly rejected by
the college. Hence we are developing a tool for intrusion detection.

